# delete .Tivo files on networked Tivos



## smithcferg (Mar 28, 2003)

It would be very useful to be able to delete a .Tivo file on a remote Tivo on my home network using a local Tivo. 

Specific situations when this becomes important:

I. Transferring 
It would be nice if a deletion option were an integral option of the "transfer dialogue, i.e.: "transfer" or "transfer and delete" could be two options in the dialogue. Without the ability to "transfer and delete", a person has to go to the remote Tivo to delete a show he has transferred and watched on a local Tivo.

II. Multiple redundant recordings
Sometimes two Tivos on a home network may record the same show; this would be another time when it would be opportune to be able to delete a show remotely. Otherwise the user has to go to the remote Tivo to take care of this type of file management.

This is a pretty basic and important feature for home networked Tivos. Tivos should work together over a network as an integrated system, not as many disparate units. A remote delete function is a basic step in this direction.

Comments welcome,

Craig


----------

